# gphoto2 und KF5

## l3u

Hi :-)

Mit KDE 4 konnte ich auf meine Digitalkamera „einfach so“ zugreifen. Wenn ich die angestöpselt habe, dann kam die Nachricht von wegen Wechselmedium und ich konnte mir die Dateien mittels Dolphin und dem camera:/-(oder so ähnlich)-Protokoll holen.

Mit KF5 passiert gar nix, wenn ich die Kamera anstecke, und „camera:/“ ist ein ungültiges Protokoll.

Was fehlt?! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

----------

## Josef.95

Dir fehlt wahrscheinlich

kde-apps/kamera:5

Und, beachte das nach der Installation ein relogin erforderlich ist - dann sollte es funktionieren :)

----------

## firefly

Laut dem bugreport https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356662 ist das entsprechende kio plugin auch für KF5 verfügbar.

Vermutlich ist das kio plugin im paket kde-apps/kamera enthalten

----------

## l3u

Das war's, danke :-) Zwar kann ich die Kamera genausowenig wie einen USB-Stick über den Device Notifier aufmachen, da kommt ne Fehlermeldung … aber wenn ich in Dolphin als Adresse camera:/ eingebe, geht's wieder.

----------

## firefly

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Das war's, danke  Zwar kann ich die Kamera genausowenig wie einen USB-Stick über den Device Notifier aufmachen, da kommt ne Fehlermeldung … aber wenn ich in Dolphin als Adresse camera:/ eingebe, geht's wieder.

 

Was heißt nicht aufmachen z.b. beim USB-Stick? Bei mir funktioniert es (Zu mindestens für Wechseldatenträger wie USB-Sticks). Ich musste nur in den Systemsettings die default application für file manager von konqueror auf dolphin ändern.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab da mal nachgeschaut. Es stand tatsächlich Gwenview drin als Dateimanager. Aber auch nach der Änderung kann ich per Device Notifier keine z. B. USB-Sticks mounten: "You are not authorized to mount this device". Wenn ich Dolphin aufmache, und links in der "Geräte"-Liste draufklicke, dann geht's. Und es werden auch gleich genau so viele Dolphin-Instanzen aufgemacht, wie ich im Device Notifier auf das Gerät geklickt habe.

Edith:

Das ist wohl eher ein Usability-Problem: Tatsächlich muss ich in dem Dialog erst rechts auf den Haken klicken, damit der USB-Stick gemountet wird. Danach kann ich dann auch auf "Mit Dateimanager ansehen" klicken. Und das geht dann auch.

Sprich: mit KDE 5 wird momentan der USB-Stick, wenn er denn noch nicht gemountet ist, nicht erst eingehängt, wenn man auf "Mit Dateimanager ansehen" klickt. KDE 4 hat das gemacht.

Wäre ja schon fast einen Bugreport wert …

Nochmal edit: Hätt mich auch gewundert, wenn ich der einzige mit dem Problem wäre: Bug #350060

----------

## firefly

Bei mir funktioniert es. Komisch.

Wie gesagt ich habe unter System Settings -> Applications -> Default Applications für "File Manager" Dolphin selektiert. War vorher Konqueror, und da ich Konqueror nicht installiert hatte wollte der Device Notifier den Pfad zum USB-Stick per ksvn öffnen (welches bei mir installiert ist).

Das klappte natürlich nicht, da ksvn nichts mit der URL file:///media/<UID des USB-Sticks> anfangen kann.

Und seit dem kann ich direkt auf das element im Device Notifier (z.b. für einen USB-Stick) klicken welches dann Dolphin öffnet und dieser dann den content des USB-Sticks anzeigt (Und ihn vorher mounted)

----------

